# NEW GROUP LEADS!



## kc5tpy (Jul 16, 2015)

We now have three more Group Leads:  Wade, Smokin Monkey and smokewood.  These folks know their stuff and I am sure they will be more than will to help in any way they can.  If you have a problem you just can not find an answer to, I am certain you can PM one of these Folks and they will be glad to help you out.  Of course I will still be around and a PM shot in my direction will also get as quick of a response as possible.

Congrats! Guys!  You have earned it!  Have fun with it.  I know you will do good things for the Group.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 17, 2015)

3 of the good guys!!!!! Well done and thanks for all the help you have given me


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Brian. Danny is still very much in charge though. We are just helping him out.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thumbs Up 





Wade said:


> Thanks Brian. Danny is still very much in charge though. We are just helping him out.


Absolutely Thumbs Up


----------



## instamatt (Jul 18, 2015)

Congrats Chaps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





M


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Guys.  I hope you are trolling the Roll Call forum looking for new U.K. members.  Inviting them to join the Group and a "Welcome" PM when they join the Group.  I haven't been checking for a 3-4 days.

For a time I am semi-retired.  Tomorrow starts my 4 days off.  If it is not raining I will probably go fishing.  Fished a lot back in Texas but just started here after being here 16 years.  I just recently found out those nasty Wels catfish have gotten into British rivers.  Carp. NO!  Catfish I UNDERSTAND!  Seems the environment officers from the councils don't want them in the rivers.  SO! at anywhere between 5lbs to 100 lbs. I feel it is my patriotic duty to get rid of these nasty non-native beasts!  Te word is they have taken several from the Trent in the 60-100 lb. range.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know you guys got this.  Have fun!  Gone fishing with the Weber and a couple ribeyes along. Ain't eating bait!   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm gone for five minutes and there are bloody promotions. 

I better start behaving :devil:


----------



## wade (Jul 21, 2015)

While the cats away... Lol - That is what you get for leaving us alone without any supervision 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2015)

How did the fishing go Danny?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Wade.  Well; the fishing!  First time here in the U.K..  I drowned a few worms and didn't get a nibble.  I now have the stuff I need for the big cats so maybe my luck will change.  We shall see.

Danny


----------



## john trotter (Aug 1, 2015)

3 Wise Men ? or 3 wise Monkeys

keep up the good work


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2015)

Fishing again this weekend Danny?


----------

